# msleep_spin is failed to waken up even after wakeup routine is invoked for the same.



## Arpan Palit (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi,

I am facing one issue where wakeup called is unable to waken up a msleep_spin routine call with a timeout value  of 10 Seconds. 

The scenario is as follows: post a hardware command and sleep using msleep_spin routine till interrupt comes, After getting the interrupt waken up the sleeping process using wakeup_one/wakeup routine call. As there are more than 2048 command and 16 parallel threads are running, observed *one or two of the posted command* is *timing out* for which *interrupt has came and also wakeup routine is invoked *after getting the interrupt for the same command. 

Note:
*The issue is not seen when number of commands are less than 2048.
*The issue can be seen with less number of commands when timeout value 1 second.

Can anyone please provide me an optimize scheduling solution or a better way to do the scheduling.


----------

